# The myers-briggs asshole index



## Augustia (Jul 9, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> I read 4 other types before the INTJ and he was brutal, I thought since our type is the most harped upon by the other types he was going to hand us our asses on a platinum platter and was disappointed when he didn't, lets face it we aren't saints


I thought so too! So sad  Thought this guy at the least would understand how asshole-ish we can be


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Yeah this was very inaccurate, I don't have any of the negative traits in mine, and I have all the positive traits from the others....somebody sure didn't do their homework, pfft.




ps....somebody grab me some tp, I really have to poo :frustrating:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Augustia said:


> I thought so too! So sad  Thought this guy at the least would understand how asshole-ish we can be


here is how it should have read 

INTJ

these people are so fucked up I don't know where to start
they are autistic,self centered robotic ass holes who suffer from Tourette's syndrome
who only mutter sarcastic rude comments when you ask them questions
these know it all fucktards reek of arrogance and stink up the room with petrified ego 
mania that thinks they created the universe to only worship them


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

This was hilarious! The INFP one totally killed me. That ISFJ section was brutal, though, ouch. xD


----------



## iHeartCats (Jun 19, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Not so dead on. I'm no unicorn!


Yes you are


----------



## iHeartCats (Jun 19, 2014)

*ESFJ*

_“Extraverted Sensing Feeling Judging,” with emphasis on Judging. Your average ESFJ is great at pretending to listen, and while they do hear you, unlike INFPs, they do not give even one tiny fuck about what you just said, except to hate you with.

ESFJs are usually the dominant ones in social contexts, often disregarding others’ opinions. If they are wronged they will be angry and they will punish you, but if you treat them well they will treat you well in return (unless they’re having a bad day). A good way to get on an ESFJ’s good side is to do favours for them without them asking – they love getting gifts. They adapt easily though, so if you stop giving them gifts after that, they will not … be happy with you.

Many mafia bosses have been ESFJs, as their blatant disregard for everybody else and the ease with which they can establish rules makes them great criminal overlords. Unlike other hollow personalities (ISTJs, ENFJs, ENTJs, most ISTPs), the ESFJ try (in futility) to fill their hole with things that they should care about. However, caring quickly turns into hatred.

They use everything they have to get what they want – if this means emotional breakdowns over the last cup of coffee, so be it. After an outburst they will pretend nothing happened, and the older, more wise ones will apologize about it in secret, however you should not listen to a word they say. The animal totem of an ESFJ is the mandrill. You know, the volatile monkeythings?_



Do you think that fits my personality?










I think it does


----------



## Augustia (Jul 9, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> here is how it should have read
> 
> INTJ
> 
> ...


Perfect, thank you. Thank you so much.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I wouldn't read too much into this list as part of evaluating it, as it seems the humor of the list is more about the style and tone and presentation rather than it being a "comprehensive" serious (but negative) description of a particular type. 

It basically just takes one very generalized trait that shows up in a type and blows it into an entire rant/description... which ironically is how i see type systems abused by people anyway, and that's yet another part of the joke, I think. Some people's conceptions of a particular type are likewise heavily distorted even when there's a grain of truth in there.

All that being said, I actually knew an ENFP guy IRL who frustrated me and fits the rant description very well. And my ESFP son keeps making "your mom" jokes in entirely inappropriate situations after you've asked him to stop about fifteen times in the last ten minutes. It's little moments of intersection like that that made the list funny to me.

I also laughed at the guy's note earlier this year -- apparently people keep linking this list and ignoring his more serious writings, which annoys him since this was all probably just a throwaway fun project for him.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

They're personality stereotypes exaggerated for comedic effect. That, along with the obvious holes in the material, make me wonder why it's received so much attention.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

PallasAthena said:


> The ENTP one was just lame though.


the author is an ENTP, so, yeah, it was lame to let himself off easy...on the other hand, that in itself is a criticism, isn't it, maybe the most damning one...so who gets the last laugh?

but having said that, and on a serious note, I have a rather privileged perspective on this topic since, for the last 2 weeks or so, I've been on a _tour de MBTI_, taking on different personalities to see what each is like from the inside

I haven't completed my journey of the 16 personalities, but I can so far say that each type I've inhabited _does_ have an asshole aspect, one that I've tried to bring out in all my posts--anyone who is familiar with my output will immediately recognize the veracity of this statement

I will report back when I am completed my experiment; until then, you are _all_ a bunch of assholes, as far as I'm concerned, and don't you forget it!


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

phantom_ecstasy said:


> *INFP*
> This would be funny, except nothing about it is even slightly true except maybe the first sentence. Rose colored glasses my ass. I'm not offended, it just doesn't apply to me at all.


Yes it does apply. The majority of INFP's are very detached from reality and ignore all practical considerations. INFPs believe they are the arbiters of morality, which is wrong because if you want to be the arbiter of anything, you must first be a practical, rational person who is well-grounded in reality. Also INFP's refuse to listen to or accept anything that contradicts their incorrect beliefs, which is another way in which they are detached from reality.


----------



## PallasAthena (Aug 3, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> the author is an ENTP, so, yeah, it was lame to let himself off easy...on the other hand, that in itself is a criticism, isn't it, maybe the most damning one...so who gets the last laugh?


The guy says he's an INFJ in the comments section.
I was really disappointed because my boyfriend is ENTP and I was looking forward to that one. 
I figured it would say something along the lines of: The ENTP will beat you in every debate, not because they are right, but because they will interrupt you before you get a single word out. By the end, they have made tons of good points and you've only been able to start a few sentences, so that's a win for them.
The ENTP will assault you with their ideas. They get so excited about their idea because it came from their beautiful brain, and can't move on to anything else until they've stood in front of you wildly gesticulating and looking at you with crazed eyes (think the Doc in Back to the Future). All while you try to tell them that you know nothing about the subject they are talking about and it is not the least bit interesting to you.
If you live with an ENTP, beware that they will never stop rearranging your furniture. There's always a new, better layout that they've just thought of.
Watch out for wild spending habits. Gently remind them that bonsai trees are pretty cool, but only after rent has been paid.

I've only ever known the one ENTP, so I hope that description isn't too far out.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I could have wrote some of these spoofs with much more flare and comical accuracy. What a load of old rubbish.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

YamahaMotors said:


> Yes it does apply. The majority of INFP's are very detached from reality and ignore all practical considerations. INFPs believe they are the arbiters of morality, which is wrong because if you want to be the arbiter of anything, you must first be a practical, rational person who is well-grounded in reality. Also INFP's refuse to listen to or accept *anything* that contradicts their incorrect beliefs, which is another way in which they are detached from reality.


Why must thou INTJ speak in such absolutes.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

YamahaMotors said:


> Yes it does apply. The majority of INFP's are very detached from reality and ignore all practical considerations. INFPs believe they are the arbiters of morality, which is wrong because if you want to be the arbiter of anything, you must first be a practical, rational person who is well-grounded in reality. Also INFP's refuse to listen to or accept anything that contradicts their incorrect beliefs, which is another way in which they are detached from reality.


When I think morality...I don't think INTJ, sorry. Not saying INTJs don't have morals, but I wouldn't label them as the bandleaders of all things moral. Also, not sure how old most of the INTJ posters are but I see that we have a plethora of people on here aged 30 and under. Don't ever underestimate life experience, or actually being responsible for children - not in theory, but in real life. Morals and the way you think about things start to change. I think INTJs intellectualize things way too much where anything is okay as long as it doesn't hurt anyone. I disagree with that libertarian thinking style. 

I also think INFPs are more detached from reality at younger ages, but I do think they may have a greater grasp on morality. As they get older, they become more realistic because they have to. Being very sensitive, empathetic helps you look at things from all angles. How an action may potentially harm society, If everyone felt that way or did that then society would either profit/decline.

I think you are stuck in your ways concerning INFPs being eternally illogical and not capable of rational thought. I may never be able to go head to head with an INTJ in full debate, but I don't think INTJs as these know-it-alls of the universe. They usually bring up great points that I would have never thought of, but quickly dismiss INFPs on the forum because of our dreamy, emotional, illogical stereotype. 

It's not that we refuse to listen, we just know what you are already going to say, or you will search for a point that refutes our point no matter what, so it gets tiring and I stop to bother. I am not a fan of debating (or some may say arguing in these forums anyway), and I do not like to be talked to in a condescending manner...just as I'm sure you would not care much for it either.

BTW I already mentioned in a previous post that I thought the link was funny, having a sense of humor about yourself and possible shortcomings is healthy.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

OK, I see everyone needs a reality check here so I'll say this again:

I have a rather privileged perspective on this topic of MBTI assholery since, for the last 2 weeks or so, I've been on a tour de MBTI, taking on different personalities to see what each is like from the inside

I haven't completed my journey of the 16 personalities, but I can say that each type I've inhabited so far _does_ have an asshole aspect that hews closely to the descriptions given in the OP and that I've tried to bring out in all my posts--anyone who is familiar with my output will immediately recognize the veracity of this statement, and if you're not familiar with my work, then that automatically makes you an _asshole_

I will report back when I am completed my experiment; until then, you are _all_ a bunch of assholes, as far as I'm concerned, and don't you forget it!


----------



## Augustia (Jul 9, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> I will report back when I am completed my experiment; until then, you are _all_ a bunch of assholes, as far as I'm concerned, and don't you forget it!


We will not, good sir! Good luck with your experiment! roud:


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Not so dead on. I'm no unicorn!


According to the author though, you don't exist...or you're most likely an ENTJ. xD


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

This is hilarious although the author is obviously biased. Should be taken with a grain of salt, like all mbti descriptions I've seen so far.

This is just one of those myriad descriptions that dig deeper and deeper into stereotypes, trying to water something that is already dead and gone.

Unless you are a one-dimensional character from a badly written fanfic, much of this doesn't apply to you.


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

I've seen this. The guy who wrote it sucks. Clearly written in malice against his boss.


----------

